# modern day Aragorn



## Huan the Hound (Oct 31, 2003)

If Aragorn lived in modern times, what would he do? Would he be a politician? A doctor? A military man? Or would he play professional sports?

If he did play professional sports, what sport would he play?

What current person most resembles Aragorn- in action, attitude, character, looks, etc.?

My answers:
If Aragorn were alive today, I have a feeling that he would be an astronaut. The combination if his intelligence, courage, and physical prowess makes him a great candidate-- and he is just too great for this world 

If he played professional sports... hmm, I go with football... I could see him being the Brett Favre or Joe Montana type, a grissled, blue collar quarterback. Also, football is a sport where one man (the qb) can lead others most effectively. Perhaps his leadership skills would be most valuable there. Or maybe pro tennis? Does sword play translate to racquet play? Or, ultramarathons-- look at the great run from the Anduin into Rohan that he did with Legolas and Gimli. I think I once worked that out to be 135 miles in about 40 hours of running, and that is mileage as the crow flies and with burdensome gear. (Of course, Marshall Ulrich pulled his own rickshaw across death valley this last year in the badwater ultra marathon, which is also 135 miles-- and did it in 40 hours.) 

I think Aragorn most resembles... Lance Armstrong. But I don't feel great about that answer-- any others?


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 31, 2003)

Id say, hed be an actor, bout 6 feet tall, dark hair, answered to the name Viggo.  

But seriously, there isnt a society in which he could fit into i dont think, he was a warrior king, we dont have need for them anymore, which is in my view a tragidy


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 1, 2003)

I know this is going to disappoint you all but I can plot out Aragorn's entire life in the modern world and he works fairly high up in the ranks of a small to medium size company which he helped to start. The company probably makes power tools. I don't know why, but I get that feel.

Aragorn. . .Let's change it to Aaron, the closest equivelent that comes to mind. . .his father died young (I can't decide whether from Cancer or if he was a military man and died somehow in combat), and Aragorn and his mother were taken in by the father's former best friend who is wealthy (Equivelent of Elrond). Either that or they simply lived in the same neighborhood as him due to a trustfund or Gilrean working full time. 

Aaron went to a public school and spent a lot of his days playing with Elrond's two sons who go to a private school, but like Aragorn cause he's just such a great guy and spend their off school time with him rather than their school mates. Aragorn likes to play baseball and dreams about being a professional, but not seriously.

Then one day, SHE comes into his life. He had heard vague rumors of Elrond having a daughter, but she'd been at some fancy smancy boarding school for so long he hadn't really believed them. Then he saw her. Immediately stricken, he does his best to impress the somewhat older beauty, showing off his baseball swing, intelligence, and what not. She likes him, but due to his age, doesn't take him seriously. She leaves for college. 

Elrond sees Aragorn moping around. Figures it out. Drops some hints as to what sort of man he wants his daughter to marry and that he wants her to go to law school and then either marry or become the president. Aragorn gets the hint and decides to make good.

Works double time at school. Gets a scholarship. Goes to a business school not far from Arwen's school. Does his best to be seen by her whenever he cans. Wins her heart. 

Arwen, judging by her type, doesn't care that he won't be president, drops out of law school, and marries him. 

They live happily ever after with their children in private school, Arwen a stay at home mom who runs a perfect household, and very happily married. . .

Oh, and Aragorn coaches Little League.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 2, 2003)

He'd be my boyfriend, then eventually, my husband!


----------



## Saucy (Nov 2, 2003)

how is that possible he'd be mine!
Elgee u have to much spare time on ur hands


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 3, 2003)

Not really. . . I just type fast.


----------



## Huan the Hound (Nov 3, 2003)

I think that the life you describe is far too domestic and mundane for Aragorn. I mean, the thing that sets him apart is not simply that he is effective-- ie, a good business man or little league coach-- but rather that his bravery allows him to exceed what most men perceive to be their natural bounds. This is why I would expect him to be a 4 star general, an astronaut, a professional athlete or marathoner-- something that is extremely hard to do, and takes a rare person with rare gifts. 

Oh, why do we assume that Strider would be American???

Moreover, Viggo, while a cool guy, doesn't hold a candle to Daniel Day Lewis (who PJ originally offered the part to) in terms of looking like Strider. Viggo is too sweet, and not tall enough.

Speaking of warrior kings-- hmm. Dwight Eisenhower, Colin Powell, Wesley Dean-- anybody notice a trend here? And that's in the US-- not even approaching 3rd world countries. I think to act as though military prowess and political leadership are not at least related is pretty naive!

Aragorn would totally be the first to land on Mars.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 3, 2003)

My thing is based on what motivates Aragorn. It isn't adventure. It's the following:

A. Love for Arwen.
B. Duty. 

I just don't see him doing something out of the ordinary for the sake of doing something out of the ordinary. I can see him being very sucessful in whatever he applies himself too, but I think, once he discovered Arwen, that those things would be very domesitcated. . .Unless her father gave him something such as, "I'm going to give away my daughter to only an astronaught" he wouldn't be an astronaught, even if he would be a very good astronaught. He'd be whatever he needed to be to get Arwen.

Of course, he'd want a challange. I think getting good grades in school would be the challenge needed for the first part of his life. Starting a company would also be a challenge for him that would offer him a taste of leadership. 


I don't know if my description (other than baseball. . .for some reason I just see Aragorn as a baseball type. . .and baseball is also very popular in Japan) depends on being an American. They have business men in most countries . . .don't they?



> Dwight Eisenhower, Colin Powell, Wesley Dean--



Wesley Dean??? I read somewhere that most Americans can't even name one of the Democratic canidates. . .I suppose that is somewhat true. I can name about five off the top of my head and could do more if I thought. . .

I believe you mean Wesley Clark. . .and he's falling behind in the polls, so I don't think he's currently a good example. . .I don't think Howard Dean was ever in the military, so I doubt you mean him. . .I could be wrong, though.



> This is why I would expect him to be a 4 star general, an astronaut, a professional athlete or marathoner-- something that is extremely hard to do, and takes a rare person with rare gifts.



Rare gifts and or talents. I don't doubt that Aragorn would be athletic, but I don't have any reason to believe that he would be professional athelete material. I don't know how warriorship transfers into modern day sports and if they require different sorts of talents. 

You're right, however, the army might be a possible career for him IF he didn't meet Arwen before he signed up. I don't think he would consider the chances of promotion enough to impress Arwen and would probably take a different approach. . .

The only way I can see it is if, A. It was during war time and he felt it was his duty to go to war for his country or B. He went in for the scholarship program.


----------



## Huan the Hound (Nov 4, 2003)

Ok, about warrior kings-- even if you discount Wesley Clark (sorry for the Howard Dean confusion/slip up, I was just naming the guy to be as topical as possible) almost all of our leaders have had some military experience-- George W, George H, Reagan, Carter, Ford, Nixon, Kennedy, Eisenhower. As a matter of fact, sense the end of WWII, only LBJ and Clinton had no military experience. And of the democratic front runners, Kerry and Clark both have extensive military history-- and then from last time around-- McCain also has extensive military history. 

What I mean to illustrate is that military valor and savvy does indeed groom mean for leadership positions, whether we would want to admit that about the US (and our world) or not. 

I think you are exagerating Aragorn's love for Arwen-- Indeed, he realizes that his role in leading Gondor is MORE IMPORTANT than staying with Arwen. So to that extent I agree with your assessment of duty. This is why he goes to war, and completes his own duty/destiny, though he risks his life. In terms of being domesticated, if all Aragorn cared about was living with Arwen, I am sure they could have run off and hidden somewhere like Beren and Luthien did. (Of course, there is the argument that ME would be so overrun, that he and Arwen could never have been happy anywhere-- probably true.)

But if we want to see a figure who is like Aragorn in our world, I think we are talking about someone who is a born leader, and who is capable of going to great lengths, who physical capabilities and endurance far outshine regular men. I can't imagine that he would even want to be the type who runs a little business, drives his Volvo, works 9-5-- that doesn't sound wild enough to me, and while it may make the perfect husband-- I am not so sure that Aragorn is that-- I think it fails to incorporate a # of his most essential qualities.

I gotta stick with Astronaut or armed forces-- remember, duty to his country would demand some service.

AND, If Aragorn were Japanese, he would most definitely be a Samurai.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 4, 2003)

Actually, when trying to get to sleep last night this subject came to mind, and I changed my career choice for Aragorn. I think he'd be a doctor. 

Reasioning: Asside from the hands of healing thing which I will assume doesn't carry over into our world, Aragorn had a third motiviation that I didn't mention: The Desire to do Good.

In Aragorn's world, however, there is a defined enemy for evil. You know what you're fighting against. In our world we have a few bits of evil most people would agree on. However, they're few and hard to fight against in any concrete matter. . .with the exception of sickness.

It also combines my idea of needing to live up to Arwen and Aragorn being a hard worker. One problem is that it doesn't allow for the natural leadership. I'm sure there are some leadership, doctor positions, but I don't know how that would work.



> What I mean to illustrate is that military valor and savvy does indeed groom mean for leadership positions, whether we would want to admit that about the US (and our world) or not



I'm very aware of it. Most American presidents have been military men. I wasn't arguing with your point. I was just pointing out that you got a name wrong.



> I think you are exagerating Aragorn's love for Arwen-- Indeed, he realizes that his role in leading Gondor is MORE IMPORTANT than staying with Arwen.



I think it would be a hard thing to exaggerate. I don't see where you think he realizes this. He doesn't do it in a concrete sense, anyway. Also, Aragorn never had to consider anything remotely like that choice. He could either have Arwen and the throne or he could have no Arwen and no throne. Elrond made that pretty dang clear. I think he would've sided with duty had he been forced to, but I think it would've been a monumental struggle. 



> In terms of being domesticated, if all Aragorn cared about was living with Arwen, I am sure they could have run off and hidden somewhere like Beren and Luthien did.



No, it wasn't all he cared about, but I dont think that your option is plausible. Even Beren and Luthien didn't just run off. They got her father's permission. I don't think Arwen would've married Aragorn against her father's wishes. I don't think Elrond would've backed down on his standards (king or no daughter). For one thing, Arwen is the type of maiden who would submit ot her father. For another Aragorn is the type of guy who would wish to honor her father's wishes.


However, you also need to consider that Arwen is the only drive for Aragorn that transfers really well into this world. There's no kingdom to defend. There's no evil to be fought (he might find some, but in this case it would depend where he was born and in what position, and unless we say somethin glike "Aragorn was born in this town at this date in this financial status" we cna't very well plot that out. ..forgive my typing. I just got through drinking an iced chai tea and my fingers are litterally shaking because they are cold). Aragorn would have nothing to be dutiful towards (if we assume he's still fatherless. . .if we made Aravorn still alive perhaps we could make him something to live up to somehow). He might have a thirst for adventure, but I don't see him as the type who would consider atheletes heros. Personally I just see atheletes as talented people who work hard and do something very well. I think he'd have the same image of them. I think being one of them would not be a goal. 

Being an astronaught offers nothing to fight against. It also implies an interest in science. I don't see this in Aragorn. He doesn't strike me as naturally curious. He does show an interest in old tales and langauges (lore), so I think he'd be more likely to study English than physics. He's more introspective than extrospective. 



> I can't imagine that he would even want to be the type who runs a little business, drives his Volvo, works 9-5-- that doesn't sound wild enough to me, and while it may make the perfect husban



No, Aragorn would drive a nicer car than that. Lacking swords and horses to play with, any man with any amount of testosterone is going to go for something other than a Volvo. . . 

I didn't say it was a little business. I think it wouldnt' be a big business because I thinkhe isn't the type to be born into it and he's too young to have started a big business (I put his age down to forty because I'm assuming in this life he'll die before 210). 

I think there might be an idelogical break in this. I admire business men. I think anyone who has wrestled their way throgh schools and started their own business is admirable and a little brave. I know it takes common sense, leadership, and work ethic. These are all things I see in Aragorn. I don't see him as a dreamer, and I think you need to be a dreamer to be an astronaught. Aragorn is down to earth (pardon the pun).

However, the more I think about it, the more I like doctor. . .

Actually, ideally, I think I'd like to marry a highschool teacher rather than a business man. . .Well, actually, at the moment I am in love with a Marine, so I do see that as the ideal person. . .hmm. . .


----------

